
Vespa Search Engine Introduces TensorFlow support - bratao
http://blog.vespa.ai/post/171861434281/introducing-tensorflow-support
======
bratao
We been migrating from Elastic Search and we are delighted at the performance
and how everything works. In ES often the nodes go down and need constant
maintenance. If anyone want to try and need help, feel free to contact me
bruno at potelo (.com.br).

